# Arborist termonology



## Plasmech (Dec 24, 2008)

What are these things called in arborist lingo:

1. tying a secondary line into a crotch before using the saw

2. climbing on a flip line and spikes

3. Taking the trunk down in sections from the top down

4. the saw used for #3 above

5. cutting a limb off in the tree (limbing?)

6. the line or procedure used to lower a limb when you can't just drop it

7. a person like me who freely admits he knows nothing?

THANKS!


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 24, 2008)

1) painful. (leave your crotch alone.)  unnecessary. one rope, and see # 2

2) spiking. how you do removals, on spikes, with a lanyard. I carry 2, one always around the tree. 100% tie-in (at all times.) the rope is the secondary.

3) blocking down. you limb up, while climbing. dropping or lowering the limbs, as needed, until you get as far as safely possible, and can fly the top. sometimes on a pulley, with a friction device below.
this is the part that's gonna probably kill you.  

4) The climber can call it anything he wants. usually " the saw" or 372, or 460 or........

5) A very painful amputation,  
you're supposed to cut wood, not yourself. 
bleeding to death is a hell of a lot faster than getting to a hospital.

_Limbing_ works, _raising_, also.

6) lowering. rope it down. cut and pray.

7) An Arboricultural Injuries and Fatalities thread.

Honestly, Mike?
an overzealous layman who wants to skip ground training and climb to his 
death. 

but as long as you keep asking questions, and keep an open mind, you 
might make a good climber.

merry x'mas. bro.


----------



## lxt (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh Mike...........why? I would almost consider you trolling here!!(hope not) read some books!! work for a tree company, etc.. that way you wont get answers you dont want!!




LXT................


----------



## davej (Dec 24, 2008)

How about this question; for arborists does DRT always mean DdRT?


----------



## oldirty (Dec 24, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> Honestly, Mike?
> an overzealous layman who wants to skip ground training and climb to his
> death.
> 
> merry x'mas. bro.





best way to become a climber is to start from the ground up. more or less the only way. and you have to do it for a few years so that you gain a better understanding by watching someone else (who hopefully for you actually have a clue.).

no shortcuts to the top man.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 24, 2008)

lxt said:


> Oh Mike...........why? I would almost consider you trolling here!!(hope not) read some books!! work for a tree company, etc.. that way you wont get answers you dont want!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trolling...? Asking legtimate questions while trying to get started in a field is now considered trolling? What a wonderful thing the internet has become. You know what, I am finished with this forum. Every post I make ends up turning into everything BUT what it was intended to. I mean it's ridiculous. Now apparently I am a troll for God's sake? To all who have actually answered my questions, thanks! I really appreciated it. If anybody knows of a more mature forum to discuss this stuff on, please PM me.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 24, 2008)

davej said:


> How about this question; for arborists does DRT always mean DdRT?



No.

Plasmech, you'll get over it in a few days, please come back.


----------



## Brimmstone (Dec 24, 2008)

Don't feel bad about the grouches. We all had to start somewhere. Most of the folks on the forum have been doing this for so long they forgot what it is like to be a newbie anymore. I will agree to get a book and try to hire on with a real company to learn more. Treeslayer tends to be grumpy but you get used to it. I've been out of it till Ike hit and thanks to Treeslayer alot of what I used to know has been shaken loose from the recesses of my memory.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 26, 2008)

Man, just search all of my posts. Look at all the ridiculous questions I started out asking. for example:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=75374

Sure, the pros make fun of me, but I can honestly say that every single stupid question I've asked on here has been answered by a pro. Stick around. It's worth it.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Ah Ha!
> 
> We've been waiting for the classic troll 'I'm not a troll, rant'!



Yup. I wonder if it ever occured to Plasmech that if every question he asks gets him shelled he might want to ask the questions differently? Or just read other people's posts for a while? Some of the most intelligent questions I've seen on AS start out with "I've been lurking and reading for a couple of months....".


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2008)

OK so the real reason he has a problem with me is because in his opinion I ask too many questions. Fine, I can somewhat see why one would think that. If that's the case, tell me you think I ask too many questions. Don't call me a troll. A troll is someone who intentionally starts fights on forums with loaded questions, an instigator. Somehow I don't think asking about "aborist terminology" s a loaded question intended to start a fight.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 26, 2008)

Plasmech ,i think i can speak for the way a lot of us here feel.
We are glad you are asking questions here,and a lot of good ones,however a lot of these things simply can not be TAUGHT on a computer forum.
When one climber ask another one how they do a particular thing,it is 
usually with the understanding the one doing the asking already has exp,and maybe just wants some clarification on a detail ,or two.That is a bit different then teaching someone how to climb on the internet. 
I think what irritates a few is that many have gave you the same initial answer,and you seem determined to get around it.
Start on the GROUND, & LEARN from an EXP.CLIMBER ,period,this is DANGEROUS work man. 
I hope you don't take this as just somebody else busting you ballzz.And
I hope you are able to pursue a career in the tree bus,but you got to crawl before you can walk. 
Stay safe


----------



## Ed Roland (Dec 27, 2008)

Im not familiar with your other posts, there Plasma, so I can not say this or that about your troll potential. With that said, outside the box and all, this thread seems legit and i am confused about some of these postings. AS and any of the other tree forums are a fantastic place to pick up golden nuggets of knowledge. *Anymore* i've learned to just dip in, take what i want, contribute if i can, then dip out. Its safer and more productive.

Ask your questions. Hope for an answer. If nothing else you get key word search material.

everyone has an agenda. Yours seems to be learning. Do that.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2008)

Poor kid. Dumb as all but nonetheless.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 27, 2008)

Grow some skin. Don't be a douche. The intarweb will treat you fine


----------



## Climbing Fool (Dec 27, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> 1) painful. (leave your crotch alone.)  unnecessary. one rope, and see # 2
> 
> 2) spiking. how you do removals, on spikes, with a lanyard. I carry 2, one always around the tree. 100% tie-in (at all times.) the rope is the secondary.
> 
> ...



Hi there.

This is just a clarification on questions 1 & 2. Did you mean to say in your answer that you recommend 2 tie in points when operating a saw? Pardon me if this was obvious, lil too much eggnog messes with my brain.

Oh and Merry Christmas all.:wave:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 27, 2008)

Climbing Fool said:


> Hi there.
> 
> This is just a clarification on questions 1 & 2. Did you mean to say in your answer that you recommend 2 tie in points when operating a saw? Pardon me if this was obvious, lil too much eggnog messes with my brain.
> 
> Oh and Merry Christmas all.:wave:



Climbing Fool, I am combining my reply to you AND addressing the ongoing topic as well. 

My method is to spike up removals, with a lanyard/gibbs ascender combo
(rope=short or a wire flipline =long). I have a 6' nylon web lanyard for back up and/or positioning. 100 %tie in. climbing line clipped on back of belt.
I seldom use a preset rope, unless the tree is BIG. and at 45, yes I like extension ladder to get a head start in the big ones. 
I walk up on spikes, cutting off limbs, and on free drops, its me and the lanyard, on spikes. for big limbs that need lowering, I set the climbing rope for more mobility, = SAFER. 
I do many trees without ever setting the rope, run up, run around limbing out, fly the top, block down. or pull the pole.

maybe an hour. maybe 15 minutes.
big trees, lowering, whittling,blocking 2-3 hours.
Yes, I am fast. time is money, wheres the next tree? but speed can kill.
But safety is paramount, and I keep that first. at my skill level.

_disclaimer to rookies, novices, and wannabes.
I am an experienced climber, and I am in excellent health. It has taken me 30 years+ working with trees, and half that many climbing, to get to this point. it will take you all day to do what we skilled climbers can in an hour or two. 
Do not think otherwise, or leave me out of your accident lawsuit. _

saws are dangerous, climbing is strenuous, difficult and dangerous. 
combining the two has gotta be 10 times as dangerous at least, for rookies.

*new climbers must do every task with safety first, 100% tie in climbing 
(connect 2nd lanyard or rope before disconnecting 1st when passing over obstructions.),
2 tie-ins when cutting. in case you cut one, understand? a rope and lanyard, 2 lanyards, 2 ropes, whatever*.

being on a rope gives far greater positioning, setting a high tie in point first if possible, and will save a lot of time moving rope.

*You have the rest of your life to do the tree safely and correctly.*

It all goes wrong in an instant. one bad move or decision. and its all over. ever been hurt while climbing? tied to a tree? in the air? alone?
pretty god d amn far from the hospital.:censored: :censored: 
can you start your chainsaw, and cut your climbing rope or lanyard, and climb down with one hand, cause you cut the other hand half off?
I nicked a hand once, IN A HURRY, and had to rappel out and go to the ER.
Could have been a lot worse.


Sure I'm grumpy, seen too many people hurt. 
mostly young people, unskilled, overconfident smarta$$es, who ask and don't listen. waiting for a reply just to ask another question without processing the first answers. 


IN A HURRY.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 29, 2008)

davej said:


> How about this question; for arborists does DRT always mean DdRT?



In the Emergency Medical Tech world it means DEAD RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 30, 2008)

I spend 90% of my time on here just in reading other peoples threads/posts. The rest of the time I'm asking questions of my own or I'm on the off topic forum. Getting your chops busted somtimes is just part of it.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 31, 2008)

disclaimer to rookies, novices, and wannabes.
I am an experienced climber, and I am in excellent health. It has taken me 30 years+ working with trees, and half that many climbing, to get to this point. it will take you all day to do what we skilled climbers can in an hour or two. 
Do not think otherwise, or leave me out of your accident lawsuit

I keep comments like this in mind when it takes me 3 hours to take down a seemingly simple job. I'm not embarrassed and refuse to be rushed. If I don't feel comfertable, I take abreak and think it over. Even if it causes me to lose the job. I'm a novice, and knowing that has saved my life several times.


----------



## davej (Jan 2, 2009)

Stihl Alive said:


> I keep comments like this in mind when it takes me 3 hours to take down a seemingly simple job. I'm not embarrassed



As a homeowner I wouldn't care if it takes me a week to accomplish what a pro could do in an hour, as long as I can do it with a high degree of safely.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Climbing Fool, I am combining my reply to you AND addressing the ongoing topic as well.
> 
> My method is to spike up removals, with a lanyard/gibbs ascender combo
> (rope=short or a wire flipline =long). I have a 6' nylon web lanyard for back up and/or positioning. 100 %tie in. climbing line clipped on back of belt.
> ...


damd good post man im all outa shells


----------



## lxt (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Trolling...? Asking legtimate questions while trying to get started in a field is now considered trolling? What a wonderful thing the internet has become. You know what, I am finished with this forum. Every post I make ends up turning into everything BUT what it was intended to. I mean it's ridiculous. Now apparently I am a troll for God's sake? To all who have actually answered my questions, thanks! I really appreciated it. If anybody knows of a more mature forum to discuss this stuff on, please PM me.




I`d rather see you learn right than wrong or become a stat. in the TCIA magazine!
just as one posted... you have been given answers in other threads to questions that you would know the answers too if you started walking before running. but you want to get around the question by asking it differently.

If those of you who are newbies would buy some reading material & work for someone in the field to learn this trade then you wouldnt get busted on!!

Some of you newbies think(or dont!)... the money is good, looks easy,ill ask some questions on a website & try it, LOL.. those of you who do this are #1 cheap ignorant idiots #2 give this trade a black eye due to your inexperience #3 dumb enough to think the advice you get here you can translate into real world working conditions while being safe & knowing what to do!

So if a newbie is offended by having his twins busted because he wants to learn to climb & be a "treeGod" by obtaining information off any site...then you deserve to be called far worse than a troll....! 


LXT............


----------

